# [RESOLU][KDE]Problème de langues

## Polochon_street

Salut à tous!

J'ai installé ma gentoo et Xorg, puis KDE. Seulement voilà, en ayant installé "kde-l10n", je me retrouve avec du franglais: Le menu K est partiellement traduit (applications, et "computer"), konqueror est en anglais, certains menus sont en anglais, d'autres en français... Bref, vous avez compris le problème. J'ai bien activé la langue dans le panneau de configuration, donc je ne comprends pas. Ma variable "Linugas" est bien en "fr", donc ce n'est pas ça. Quelqu'un pourrait-il éclairer ma chandelle?

Merci d'avance!Last edited by Polochon_street on Sun Feb 27, 2011 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Post ceci :

```

# cat /etc/env.d/02locales

```

----------

## Polochon_street

Voilà!

```
LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"
```

----------

## barul

Et dans ton /etc/locale.gen, qu'as tu mis ?

----------

## Polochon_street

Voilà!

```

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

```

----------

## d2_racing

Avais-tu lancé locale-gen ?

C'est bizarre, ton système semble prendre en compte le français, mais pas au complet.

----------

## Polochon_street

Oui, déjà lancé :/. 

C'est vraiment bizarre...

----------

## xaviermiller

Il manque la partie UTF8 dans locale.gen...

----------

## Polochon_street

Heu, quelle partie UTF-8? Oo

----------

## xaviermiller

```
FR_fr.UTF8 UTF8
```

Qui n'est pas mentionnée dans la doc, j'en conviens, mais qui manque...

----------

## Polochon_street

Voilà ce qui ce passe quand j'ajoute cette ligne et que je fais locale-gen:

```

polochon_gentoo polochon # locale-gen 

 * Generating 3 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/3) Generating fr_FR.ISO-8859-1 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *  (2/3) Generating fr_FR.ISO-8859-15@euro ...                           [ ok ]

 *  (3/3) Generating fr_FR.UTF8 ...

character map file `UTF8' not found: No such file or directory            [ !! ]

 * Generation complete

polochon_gentoo polochon # 

```

C'est normal?

----------

## netfab

Ce n'est pas fr_FR.UTF8 mais fr_FR.UTF-8.

Et pour info :

```

$ grep fr /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

```

----------

## fribadeau

Je ne suis pas sûr que cela vienne de là, mais ta casse est fausse.

Ce n'est pas FR_fr mais fr_FR dans ton locale-gen.

Mes 2 cents

Damned, grillé, et effectivement, UTF-8, pas UTF8   :Wink: 

----------

## Polochon_street

Voilà, c'était bien fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8 qu'il fallait mettre, locale-gen s'est donc déroulé correctement :p.

```
polochon_gentoo linux # grep fr /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED 

fr_BE.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_BE ISO-8859-1

fr_BE@euro ISO-8859-15

fr_CA.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_CA ISO-8859-1

fr_CH.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_CH ISO-8859-1

fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

fr_LU.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_LU ISO-8859-1

fr_LU@euro ISO-8859-15

polochon_gentoo linux # 

```

So?

[EDIT]Tout baigne, KDE est en français! Merci à tous!

----------

